# Update for indy



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wishtv.com/global/Category.asp?c=89094


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I don't like that forecast.I like channel 13 better they are calling for more:yow!: 


Who knows it could dip further south and we could get alot more.It is still 1800 miles away.I know one thing pushing 12 inches of snow is a Pain in the rear.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Link wont work for me... 


I also watch ch 13 they do pretty good most times, i feel they also do better coverage on stories.

All Clear


----------



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

I flip from channel 8 to channel 13.We'll see what happens tommorow.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Lee-Way;369441 said:


> I flip from channel 8 to channel 13.We'll see what happens tommorow.


haha yeah if you catch it right you can watch part of ch 6 then 8 then 13. Either way hope everyone makes good money!payup

All Clear


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

All I know is that we are going to get something, it might be a lot and if it is get the coffee brewing because it is going to be a LONG LONG LONG couple of days. Heck I we we were doing clean up till Thursday from last Tuesday's event! Can't even image this week...If it stacks up like they are talking we all can/should be able to stack up our money!!payup


----------



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

Good luuck to everyone and plow safely....


----------

